# Où télécharger Interface Builder ?



## _gromit_ (14 Novembre 2001)

Je cherche à télécharger la dernère version d'interface builder seul qui va avec la 10.1 car je souhaite seulement traduire un logiciel...

Si qq1 peut m'aider


----------



## jmini (17 Novembre 2001)

Avant de poser une question, on regarde si elle n'a pas déjà été posée.  Recherche  . plug-ins Sherlock

La réponce est ICI


----------



## _gromit_ (18 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jmini:
*Avant de poser une question, on regarde si elle n'a pas déjà été posée.  Recherche  . plug-ins Sherlock

La réponce est ICI*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Avant de répondre on lit la question...
ce post, je l'ai déjà lu et j'ai bien fait une recherche
j'ai dit que je veux télécharger uniquement InterfaceBuilder, pas tout le pack de 180 Mo !


----------

